# Klasse Zeichenfenster und BlueJ - Könnt ihr mir helfen?



## Soraya (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin neu hier und hab mich eigentlich auch nur angemeldet, weil ich echt keine Ahnung vom Programmieren habe.:bahnhof:
Wir programmieren in der Schule zur Zeit mit BlueJ und ich habe versucht, das ganze Zeug auch zu Hause zu machen. Ich bin leider an der Klasse Zeichenfenster gescheitert, die man zum zeichnen von anderen Klassen braucht.;(
Kann mir jmd sagen, woher man die bekommt, oder wie man die konstruiert?


----------



## Atze (13. Mai 2010)

hört sich nach einer eigenen klassen an, die wohl nur dein lehrer und deine mitschüler kennen. ohne genaue problemstellung / code kann dir wohl hier niemand helfen. woher sollen wir wissen, was zeichenfenster können soll? vermutlicherweise erbt sie von (J)Frame, mehr kann man wohl nicht raten.


----------



## Final_Striker (13. Mai 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/einfuehrungen-erste-schritte/16581-jdk-sdk-installieren-einrichten.html

dazu noch lesen
http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Mai 2010)

Falsches Unterforum und nichts sagender Titel.
Verschoben und Titel angepasst.


----------



## Soraya (20. Mai 2010)

Danke!!!


----------

